# You want how much for that?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I had my trailer in for some warranty work and while it was there I asked for a bid on a little body work to fix some damage that happened when a concrete post ran into my camper (no, not the other way around).

The damage to my 2004 26RS is minimal in my opinion. It needs a new piece of sheet metal in the bottom rear drivers side and the corner trim as well.

The dealer wants over $1000 to fix it!














I had them check to make sure it was my camper they were giving a bid on and not one closer to being totaled.







After being assured that yes, it was my camper, I asked for a price breakdown. It turns out the parts are only about $250. The rest is labor and shipping. Dealer tells me that crating and shipping sheet metal is very expensive, $280 dollars for that alone. I forgot the rest of the breakdown, didn't care at that point. Now, I like my dealer, but I'm not gonna just hand over that kind of money.

I told him thanks, but no thanks. I'll do the work myself. Fortunately I only live about 80 miles from Elkhart so I'll be able to pick up the parts myself, I think.

So now I need your help. Can I order parts directly from Keystone? I'll go there myself to get them. Anyone done this? I will not pay $280 to ship a 10# piece of sheet metal.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Give them a call and ask, as I posted in another thread a lot of manufacturers don't sell direct. You might be able to go to the dealer, have them order it and allow you to pick it up. Then again if you are close dropping by the plant might work too.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Worth a try. Maybe another estimate from another place is in order?


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Here is Keystones reply to the question of buying parts factory direct:

_Monday, November 22, 2004

Dear,

We have just reviewed your email sent Saturday, November 20, 2004. We
are not able to dispurse parts directly to retail customers. You can
obtain parts through any Keystone dealer or service center. We have a
local place called Charger Enterprises, 574-262-2389 who you could order
parts from and pick up at their location. You are the eyes and ears in
the field so to speak. Your comments, both positive and negative are
welcome as they will help Keystone build more practical, reliable, and
user friendly products.

Thank you for your time and input,

Keystone Owner Relations

Brandon Tom
Owner Relations
Keystone RV Company_

I'll be calling this place soon to see how much this will cost.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I would try getting estimates from local bodyshops. They should be able to repair any type of metal work.

Thor


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Jim,

I also had a rogue concrete post run into my camper (okay, okay maybe I had something to do with it shy ). It ripped up the aluminum along the bottom of the camper from the rear of the slide to the back bumper. I called the nearest Outback dealer and had them order the parts. At first, they gave me the same story about freight being very expense ($100 for a $20 part or something). In the end however, the factory shipped the aluminum panel and associated trim via UPS at a total cost to me of less than $60. I did have to cut the panel so the proper taper was acheived but the whole job only took a couple hours. If your dealer wants anywhere close to $1,000, try it yourself first and save maybe $800. Just think of what accesories you could get with $800!!

Good luck,

Greg


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Here's what my local dealer wanted for bottom rear piece of sheet metal, back corner trim and trim insert.

Bottom Metal $188 parts, $350 installation
Corner Molding and insert $65 parts, $70 installation
Freight and Crating $280 labor
Shop Supplies (this means screws and caulk) $45

Totals
Parts $298
Labor $700
Tax $ 17.88
Total $1015.88
















I took Keystones recommendation and used Charger Enterprises. It was a 2-hour drive for me but I think it was worth it. I will be doing the labor myself. This will consist of a little work with a tin snips, some caulking, and a screwdriver.

This is what I actually paid at Charger Enterprises:

Metal $56.14
Trim $ 9.50
Insert $ 5.00
Tax $ 4.24
Total $74.88









So by taking a 2-hour drive and doing a little basic shop work, I'm saving about $900. I think thats worth it. Shoot that's a new Honda EU200i.









If anyone needs service work done on their rig, I recommend this place. They are fair and friendly even if the place seems a little run down, like many service shops. They do warranty work for Keystone and most other brands and are reasonable for work out of warranty. Most importantly to me, Keystone recommended them.









Charger Enterprises, Inc.
RV Service Center
24245 C.R. 6
Elkhart IN. 46514
(574) 262-2389


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You should show the dealer the invoice









$75 vs $1000 - That is not even in the same ballpark let alone the same state!!

Thor


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Good job Jim,

Congrats for taking the initiative to find a better deal and not let the dealer get the best of you.

I don't have a problem with dealers making a reasonable profit for their efforts but it seems that too often they want to simply gouge their customers because too many RV'ers won't, or can't, challenge unreasonable pricing. All it does is encourage the practice.

Okay, I'll get off my soapbox now. Anyway, glad to hear it worked out well for you.


----------

